

Slideshow: Y Combinator hardware hackathon's prize-winning designs - nherbw
http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-news/4408238/Slideshow--Toaster-burns-in-Instagrams-at-hackathon

======
mercuryrising
Nice paywall - "You've been busy! Looks like you hit your 2 article limit."
You can only see two of the pictures before you get the boot.

~~~
brucehart
And don't bother registering because you will get a ton of e-mail newsletters
you don't want. Trying to unsubscribe from them is like playing whack-a-mole
because they subscribe you to so many different lists.

